# Fish lab job!



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

So I started working in a fish lab research facility! We keep hundreds of zebrafish for various behavioral and genetic testing. Anyway, I got to dissect one yesterday and take out the eyeballs, I thought it was cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

ok! i dont know u anymore!


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Bahahahaha! We're humane about how we kill them, hmph! Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

i STILL dont know u anymore!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dr. Mengele lives!

lol

I almost got a job once in a zebrafish lab myself, as a mass-scale breeder. They don't do things the way we hobbyists do, though. They need their fish to all be pretty much clones of each other so that they can easily measure any genetic changes caused by their experiments. Interesting stuff they do.


----------

